# My First Fatties with Q-View



## bigdaddylove (Sep 14, 2010)

As I said I smoked my first fatties on Sunday and here is how it went.  Mexican Fattie Ingredients were Chorizo Sausage,  Poblano Peppers, garlic, Hatch Green Chilies, Onions and Tillamook Jack Cheese.
	

		
			
		

		
	








The roll Which we now know to leave a little room on the edges
	

		
			
		

		
	







All rolled up and Ready for their Smoking Jackets
	

		
			
		

		
	







I thought they might be a little Lonely smoking by themselves so i threw some ABT buddies in With them.  Just a  little garlic, Chorizo sausage (cooked), a Little Caribbean Pepper, and Cream Cheese.







Headed to the Smoker
	

		
			
		

		
	







Everybody Playing Friendly with each other
	

		
			
		

		
	







Out and resting after a long hard smoke.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cut and Ready to serve it's Purpose
	

		
			
		

		
	







On the Plate & Served







A few Observations. The next of many fatties that i will smoke i will use regular, not thick bacon, also i will not make the weave so tight. It was a great weekend my DW got involved and we had one hell of a good time smoking together, in fact with out her I'm sure it would have been a failure. Hope you all enjoy and No there are no left overs.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 14, 2010)

If these are your first, I can't wait to see how they look after you get a couple dozen under your belt.

Looks Great!!!


----------



## bigdaddylove (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks tom, we had fun doing it.  By the way that is one hell of a chiefs smoker you got, Very Impressive.  we looked good Monday night.


----------



## palmerbbq (Sep 16, 2010)

Those turned out awesome.  Man this just made me really hungry. I have used thick and thin cut bacon and definitely like the thin better.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2010)

Not bad for a first... Just wait until you get some practice...LOL 

They look delicious.


----------



## meateater (Sep 16, 2010)

Now if those are your first you rock.


----------



## vic81 (Sep 16, 2010)

man - that looks awesome!!!  How long did you smoke it and at what temp?  I can't wait to make my first one.....


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 16, 2010)

i've gotta say, that is a beauty!

and it's all the more impressive that it's your first!  dang! 

those ABTs are rockin' too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





plus, it's super cool your wife got into it too.   that's livin' the dream right there!


----------



## bigdaddylove (Sep 17, 2010)

I smoked them at about 200 for 4 hours then lit them up to about 300 for 30 or so minutes to crisp the bacon.  thanks for all the comments as i said we had a great time and working up recipes for more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

Absolutely Great !

Thanks for the view!

Bear


----------

